# Converting 30 Amp Service To 50 Amp



## maddog

I have an early model 2010 329fbh with 30 amp service. I am wanting to upgrade this to a 50 amp service unit. Has anyone done this or does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## TwoElkhounds

While I have not done such a mod, I think it would not be too difficult. I think the hardest part might be getting the 50 amp breaker panel to fit in the available space. I would install a 50 amp plug on the trailer like the larger trailers have and get rid of the 30 amp cable compartment. Shoving the 50 amp cable in a little hole would probably not be very easy. You will also need to update the wire connection between the RV cable connection junction box (where the exterior connection cable comes into the RV) and the breaker panel. I would use 6 AWG wire here to be safe, but certain types of 8 AWG would be probably suffice. Anything downstream from the panel can be left as is, assuming you install the same rated breakers on each of the individual circuits in the new panel.

DAN


----------



## BoaterDan

TwoElkhounds said:


> While I have not done such a mod, I think it would not be too difficult. I think the hardest part might be getting the 50 amp breaker panel to fit in the available space. I would install a 50 amp plug on the trailer like the larger trailers have and get rid of the 30 amp cable compartment. Shoving the 50 amp cable in a little hole would probably not be very easy. You will also need to update the wire connection between the RV cable connection junction box (where the exterior connection cable comes into the RV) and the breaker panel. I would use 6 AWG wire here to be safe, but certain types of 8 AWG would be probably suffice. Anything downstream from the panel can be left as is, assuming you install the same rated breakers on each of the individual circuits in the new panel.
> 
> DAN


I'm assuming you want to be able to run more stuff without blowing circuit breakers??

One different direction to go would be perhaps to put the 50 amp panel in the old cable compartment, then tie into the original circuit from there off a 30amp breaker in the panel, and wire new circuits from the new panel as needed. Just throwing that out as an option if it better suits your needs, as it is _potentially_ a little simpler.


----------



## Nathan

Someone jsut did this after adding a second A/c. I just can't find the post.


----------



## Bob in Virginia

An alternative to pulling the long 8 gauge wire out of the existing camper external power hole is to install a marine style connection on the outside wall of the camper, then hook up the outside and run to the power source. The external cable is the same gauge, but you can coil it up easier and put into storage vs pushing a large cable through a small hole. If installing a second AC, the hardest part is going to be fishing wire to the new AC unit.


----------



## BamaOutbackers

I'm in the process of doing this right now. I'm installing a washer/dryer stackable and a second AC Unit(at a later date) I've got the 3/C #6 cable with a ground, the plug, I'm ordering the new 50A distribution panel, they appear to be the same size. Then I'll added the new circuits.


----------



## BamaOutbackers

I think all I should need is this and the new wire..

http://www.americanrvcompany.com/WFCO-WF893050PB-WF-893050-PB-Black-3050-Amp-RV-Trailer-Distribution-Panel-Camper-Trailer-RV_p_2977.html


----------



## BlueWedge

The 30/50 is a bit larger in dimensions 13.7 x 9.5 x 4 compared to the 30 which is 13.6 x 6.93 x 3.96. The converter and transfer switches can be moved over. *Sorry, the above isn't correct - the 50 amp panel is smaller than the 30 amp "power center" in the trailer which is 13.875 x 11.625 x 9 Looks like you would/should also change out the converter to a deck mount type. *

Interesting the 50/30 amp WFCO has 2 sub panels which would make it easier to wire one of the sub panels to an inverter.


----------



## maddog

I contacted the manufacturer of the converter WFCO the tech guy told me I will need to change *ALL* the wireing in the camper. This does not make sense to me. What do you all think?


----------



## maddog

BamaOutbackers said:


> I'm in the process of doing this right now. I'm installing a washer/dryer stackable and a second AC Unit(at a later date) I've got the 3/C #6 cable with a ground, the plug, I'm ordering the new 50A distribution panel, they appear to be the same size. Then I'll added the new circuits.


I would like to talk to you more about this.


----------



## TwoElkhounds

maddog said:


> I contacted the manufacturer of the converter WFCO the tech guy told me I will need to change *ALL* the wireing in the camper. This does not make sense to me. What do you all think?


Did he give you any reason why? I see no reason why you would need to change out the individual circuit wiring so long as you use the appropriately sized breakers for the circuits.

DAN


----------



## maddog

TwoElkhounds said:


> I contacted the manufacturer of the converter WFCO the tech guy told me I will need to change *ALL* the wireing in the camper. This does not make sense to me. What do you all think?


Did he give you any reason why? I see no reason why you would need to change out the individual circuit wiring so long as you use the appropriately sized breakers for the circuits.

DAN
[/quote]
He stated the wireing in the unit is not capable of handeling the extra load! I think if I change the converter and distribution panel, the shore power cord and the wiring from the cord to the converter I should be fine. Right?


----------



## N7OQ

maddog said:


> I contacted the manufacturer of the converter WFCO the tech guy told me I will need to change *ALL* the wireing in the camper. This does not make sense to me. What do you all think?


Did he give you any reason why? I see no reason why you would need to change out the individual circuit wiring so long as you use the appropriately sized breakers for the circuits.

DAN
[/quote]
He stated the wireing in the unit is not capable of handeling the extra load! I think if I change the converter and distribution panel, the shore power cord and the wiring from the cord to the converter I should be fine. Right?
[/quote]

You are correct that guy doesn't know what he is talking about. Once you change the cord and panel all the existing wiring in the trailer will be protected by the circuit breakers. Just make sure you size the circuit breakers for the wires and try to balance the load between the 2 busses.


----------



## TwoElkhounds

maddog said:


> I contacted the manufacturer of the converter WFCO the tech guy told me I will need to change *ALL* the wireing in the camper. This does not make sense to me. What do you all think?


Did he give you any reason why? I see no reason why you would need to change out the individual circuit wiring so long as you use the appropriately sized breakers for the circuits.

DAN
[/quote]
He stated the wireing in the unit is not capable of handeling the extra load! I think if I change the converter and distribution panel, the shore power cord and the wiring from the cord to the converter I should be fine. Right?
[/quote]

The technician is wrong. The only wires that need to be changed are the ones "upstream" from the panel. These need to be sized for 50 amps since you will be plugging into a 50 amp circuit. Anything downstream of the new 50 amp panel does not need to be changed since you can size the individual circuit breakers to match the circuit.

DAN


----------



## BamaOutbackers

I am almost considering just making a special cabinet for this new 50 panel and having both the 30 like it is and putting the washer and dryer on the 50.. But now that I think about it, I think I'll just stick with the complete removal of the 30. That makes more sense. Id like to install some kind of small fan. My 30 amp got warm with everything on and and cranking.

Hmmm...


----------



## WWH

I just completed adding a second ac unit and converted to 50 amp service.

For the 50 amp conversion I purchased a WFCO 50 amp power distribution panel from Best Converter that was actually a little smaller in physical size than the one that came with the trailer. The new one did not include space for the converter but I also upgraded the converter so a smaller panel worked out better anyway.

Even though the factory used Romex I used #6 wire in "wet" plastic conduit(since I already had the wire) to upgrade the wiring to the power distribution panel. Running the wire was not hard just time consuming. An air wrench sped up the removal of the left side of the under the trailer cover so I could run the wire.

Just take your time when removing the wires from the power distribution panel and LABLE THEM. Power off of course. I disconnected the ac first and powered it from an extension cord on a 20 amp circuit so it was comfortable working inside.

I purchased a Marinco 50 amp plug and power cord. Now that was the most expensive purchase in the conversion! Also when I removed the 30 amp cord the 50 amp plug was much smaller than the 30 amp hole in the trailer so when my wife was not looking I made a "cover" from her plastic cutting board that blends in perfectly and looks like it was made for the trailer. So far she has not been able to tell that is her cutting board. The mystery of the missing cutting board is still unsolved!

In addition to upgrading the converter I added a Progressive Industries energy management/ surge protector.

You will not need to change any other wiring since it is already sized for the loads.

I expect to be in some parks with 30 amp service I seperated the loads and kept the basic necessary loads on one leg and items like the second ac unit and hot water heater on the other leg. Since there is 50 amps available on each leg I can run everything electrical at once and not even come close to tripping a breaker. I could run it all off one leg and not overload it now.

http://www.myrv.us/electric/ is a great website to get additional information! It really took the mystery out of the conversion for me.

I hope this was helpful and if I can assist you please let me know.


----------



## BoaterDan

WWH said:


> so when my wife was not looking I made a "cover" from her plastic cutting board that blends in perfectly and looks like it was made for the trailer. So far she has not been able to tell that is her cutting board. The mystery of the missing cutting board is still unsolved!


Red Green would be so proud!


----------



## BamaOutbackers

The panel gets here Wed. Got weekends off because we're at the end of the job, now I'll start making everything right for travel again and doin a few things around the "House"


----------

